# new spider room :D



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

Moved all my spiders into a larger room recently.Still got a bit of work to do in here but thought I'd share some pics!
Sorry photos aren't the best.Had to use my old camera.



















New tank for my geniculata female!She's loving it!






thanks for looking!
-Chris


----------



## Miz (Jun 14, 2009)

That's insane. Killer setup, man. :clap: :worship:  I hope to have a room like that one day  How many you got in there?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks!


Miz said:


> How many you got in there?


Thats a good question!:?


----------



## Miz (Jun 14, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Thats a good question!:?


lol, nice. I'd probably stop counting too if I got to that point.


----------



## scolex (Jun 14, 2009)

*My guess*

I say you have around 255 in there that I can see. Do I get a free sling if I am the closest? LOL


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jun 14, 2009)

awesome room! :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks guys!


Miz said:


> lol, nice. I'd probably stop counting too if I got to that point.


Yeah i'm just lazy hehe.I will do a count soon again.Prob in the 300+ range right now


----------



## Loudog760 (Jun 14, 2009)

That's awesome! I love the way invert rooms look. Are those cages above your geniculata female 2.5 gallons?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> That's awesome! I love the way invert rooms look. Are those cages above your geniculata female 2.5 gallons?


Thanks.The cages below the genic are 2.5 gallons yes.Below those are 5.5 gallons for some big burrowing species that wont fit into the cereal containers.
-chris


----------



## Loudog760 (Jun 14, 2009)

Cool thanks. How much do they go for on average?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow! Amazing room


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice room.But didn't see a work area.I'm sure if you don't have one yet. 
You will have one sone.Yours is alot neater than mine.Good job.


----------



## barabootom (Jun 14, 2009)

I love your room.  You're way more organized than me.  If I called a specie name, how long would it take for you to find it in your collection?


----------



## The_Sandman (Jun 14, 2009)

nice & clean professional looking room .


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jun 14, 2009)

Once again Chris, I'm very fond of your OCD - very well organized and retentitve - GOOD MAN!

Looking really good man.  Great job.
D


----------



## stevetastic (Jun 14, 2009)

how do you stand being that unorganized? 

very impressive!  where are the Borneo blacks in that slew of t's?


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 14, 2009)

WOW :clap:  that's amazing.  i've always wondered about those w/ large collections... how do you possibly keep track of who needs fed, cages maintained, bred, etc?  do you have some kind of system?


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Jun 14, 2009)

Haha, thats amazing.
I bet you have fun feeding them all :worship: ;P


----------



## CodeWilster (Jun 14, 2009)

VERY nice. That shelving works awesome doesn't it?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments :]



Loudog760 said:


> How much do they go for on average?


those tanks are around 10$ each



barabootom said:


> If I called a specie name, how long would it take for you to find it in your collection?


I know where everything is!haha



stevetastic said:


> where are the Borneo blacks in that slew of t's?


They are with all the spiderlings ;]



HokiePokie727 said:


> how do you possibly keep track of who needs fed, cages maintained, bred, etc?  do you have some kind of system?


Most of it is in my head.Also most spiders dont need to be fed every week either.I just got a nice big dry eraser board to so I've been writing stuff on that which I find very helpful!



Spider-Spazz said:


> Haha, thats amazing.
> I bet you have fun feeding them all :worship: ;P


Feeding doesnt bother me!It's watering them all that I hate!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Nice room.But didn't see a work area.I'm sure if you don't have one yet.
> You will have one sone.Yours is alot neater than mine.Good job.


Yeah I really could use a nice desk and a microscope in here!



CodeWilster said:


> VERY nice. That shelving works awesome doesn't it?


Love those shelves.Just got 2 more at walmart for 34$ each!
-Chris


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome collection you have there Chris.......

:clap: :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you!I'm quite happy with it hehe
:]


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice collection!  How long does it take to feed them all?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks,I don't usually do it all in one day.It can take some time tho!Luckily most spiders don't need weekly feeding  ;]


----------



## moose35 (Jun 15, 2009)

that is one horrible dis-organized mess you got yourself there.
you should give me like half then your collection will be so much neater looking.
so..when can i pick them up.
or do you wanna bring them to the next white plains show?
let me know.

 

moose


----------



## Julia (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice!!  I'm a sucker for a guy who has impeccable organization skills.  (More points if you have them alphabetized by genus, then species name on each shelf.)   

I have a dream....that someday I too will have a spider room....


----------



## _bob_ (Jun 15, 2009)

haha I love it. What you didn't say is that you moved into your spider room and made your bedroom into your new spider room! haha

Looks good with the new shelves. I can't wait till I can do this with my new house. They just put the forms up for the concrete on Friday!

Bob


----------



## SeanJo (Jun 15, 2009)

Fantastic setup :clap: :clap:    I need some shelves just like that to solve my ever-increasing space issues... are they Sterilite brand?  Upon trying to find them I came up with these:    

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8282890&findingMethod=rr 

Are they the same type, or could you possibly point me towards yours?  Thanks in advance


----------



## syndicate (Jun 15, 2009)

lol thanks for all the nice replies!
I think the shelves may be rubbermaid brand?They are like 34$ at walmart.
-Chris


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

Agreed.  Your organization skills make me look terrible.  Very nice setup.  I am very impressed.



UrbanJungles said:


> Once again Chris, I'm very fond of your OCD - very well organized and retentitve - GOOD MAN!
> 
> Looking really good man.  Great job.
> D


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Jun 16, 2009)

I could spend hours in that room of yours. :drool: :drool:

I'm just starting off on the T room thing with just 35. I look to your room as a source of inspiration. :clap:


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful, well-organized, and impressive collection! Thanks for sharing, most awesome. :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jun 16, 2009)

No problem! ;]
glad you guys like it!


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 28, 2009)

That's really cool, sydicate. You have my dream room right there (except almost %90 of the collection would be arboreal or semi).

 What types of arboreals do you have and are you breeding any?  

 Yeah I bet feeding and watering is a big pain. It's pretty warm over here so I'm misting my 5 almost everyday.


----------



## micheldied (Aug 29, 2009)

thats awesome.
wish one day i could turn my room into a T room...


----------



## syndicate (Aug 29, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> That's really cool, sydicate. You have my dream room right there (except almost %90 of the collection would be arboreal or semi).
> 
> What types of arboreals do you have and are you breeding any?
> 
> Yeah I bet feeding and watering is a big pain. It's pretty warm over here so I'm misting my 5 almost everyday.


Thanks!
For arboreals I keep Cyriopagopus,Lampropelma,Poecilotheria,Psalmopoeus,Haplocalstus,Encyocratella and some huntsman spiders as well.Working on breeding most of these currently ;]
Watering all these is quite a pain in the butt and can take about 3 hours to do the whole room.With higher humidity in the summer here tho I can water a lot of them every 2 weeks which makes my life a bit easier!It's a lot of work but not to bad.I know some people who have 1000's of spiders and I cant even imagine how much work that is!!
-Chris


----------



## HaploFool (Aug 29, 2009)

I have got to get me one of those! :worship:


----------

